# Ask me about computers.



## WechtleinUns (Mar 2, 2013)

Go on. Ask me something about computers. I'll try my best to answer it.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Mar 2, 2013)

How many computers are there?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Mar 3, 2013)

Why do they sometimes behave illogically?


----------



## WechtleinUns (Mar 3, 2013)

*Ok. Two Questions == Two Answers*

Ok! Two questions == Two Answers!

_*1. How many computers are there?


*_a. It depends on what you consider a "computer". Classes of objects that may be included in this category include various form factors. The following set describes them, {Desktop, Laptop, Mainframe, Server, Cell Phone, Toy Robots, Television Sets(Modern, anyways), Gaming Systems, Calculators, Microwaves, Automobiles, Trains, Air-Planes, Street-Lights, etc}

All these different platforms may be grouped into a somewhat more manageable list of form factors: {Mainframe, ITX Architecture, Mini-ITX, Micro-ITX, Pico-ITX, and Embedded Micro-controllers}.

An exact number for all of these might be difficult to find or calculate, but in general there are some very good heuristics we can follow to determine a ball-park figure. If we are counting only form-factors in ubiquitous use as of the present day, then there are less than 500 computers of the Mainframe Form Factor. This is because mainframe computers are generally only affordable to large corporations, and not every corporation on the S&P 500 owns a mainframe.

The ITX form factor is highly ubiquitous. Basically, ITX and Mini-ITX form factors are the bigger and smaller desktops that are connected to the internet. Not all desktops are connected online, but if we assume that the majority of american families own at least one computer, then this would correspond, roughly, with current census figures.

Micro-ITX and Pico-ITX cover things likes Cell Phones, Portable Gaming Systems, Dedicated home media servers, etc. There are a lot of these.

Embedded Micro-Controllers cover the full range of tiny cpu's. Microwaves, printers, televisions, traffic control switches, street-lights, automobiles, air-planes, blah,blah blah. If it doesn't have a keyboard or mouse, or a screen, it's probably an Embedded Micro-Controller form factor computer. The actual number would range in the billions for these, but I can give you an exact amount, if you pay me. :twisted:

_*2. Why do computers sometimes act Illogical?

*_a. Probably because the programmer knows a lot about his system, and fails to realize that others might not think like he does. Case in point, Ubuntu Linux, which is demon-spawn and should be cleansed with *FIRE!!! *:hell_pawn:

Moar Questions, plzz!!! KKTHXBAI!!!


----------



## Nickleby (Mar 3, 2013)

My Flash player stopped playing sound, but it still plays video. Another strange symptom is that it plays the first two seconds or so and then starts over. I've re-installed the Flash player, I've uninstalled it and then re-installed it, I've gotten a codec manager so that I can change the settings. In my research, I found out that SpyBot could "protect" the system by disabling the Flash player, so I removed SpyBot, but still no good. None of the other suggestions I've found worked either. Could it be a registry problem?


----------



## JosephB (Mar 3, 2013)

What's the best way to get crumbs out of the keyboard on your laptop?


----------



## WechtleinUns (Mar 3, 2013)

It looks like you are not alone. If you have updated to flash 11.3, then you may be experiencing conflicts with your sound card. Adobe is a proprietary system, so I won't be able to get a look at the source code. As for the looping, that's common amongst new programmers, who misplace a stop(); function in the source code. It can also be caused by a misplaced parenthesis in source.

So, practical Suggestions:

1. You may have to uninstall Flash, and re-install to a previous version. Alternatively, you could subscribe to patch updates from Adobe, and just keep updating until they work out all the bugs. If you are impatient, then do the former. Here's how:

Control Panel -> Add/Remove Programs -> Click Anything "Adobe-Related" -> Remove. (Windows XP Directions.) Windows Vista and Windows 7 should be similiar. If you have Windows 8? Good luck, buddy, but I ain't touching that.

2. You could buy a supported sound card and have it installed by your local shop. This option costs money, less so if you do the labor yourself. Drivers should come with the sound card.

3. If your flash player is not the adobe standard, but some other third-party implementation, you might try considering an alternative application.

4. Check to see if your speakers are muted. If not, then check to see if your system volume is on Mute. If not, then double click the speaker symbol, and check to see if the Front Spec is on Mute. If not, then check to see if the Wave Spec is on mute. If not, then check to see if the flash player is on mute. If not, then check to see the volume levels of the flash player. If none of the above, then it is probably a sound-card problem.

5. Some systems have embedded sound inside their CPU. If you do not have a dedicated sound card, but instead rely on embedded sound, then simply buy a dedicated sound card that is supported by Adobe. Some Form factors do not have any dedicated sound-controllers available for them. These are usually smaller desktops and very small laptops.

6. If you have anything from Apple, then you're screwed.

7. If you have an android tablet, then you may, or may not, be using an Open Implementation of Adobe Flash.

8. If you have a smart-phone, you may, or may not, be screwed. Either way, I am not in a position to help you.

9. Other possible causes include general protection faults(in which case, you shouldn't be using that application), to errors from download. Connection errors might be an issue, but are unlikely.

As for registry errors, there's not much in the registry that could cause the precise behavior you've described. And what is there would probably cause the system to hang, or just cause it to slow-down in general.

Now then, I am going to add a disclaimer: Explaining general concepts about computers and how things work is very different from troubleshooting specific problems. The precise nature of your specific problem depends on your form factor, cpu architecture, and a bunch of other technical stuff that would make it very, very difficult to solve your problem without detailed knowledge and access. Having said that, I just want to remind you that you are receiving advice from someone who does not have access to Adobe implementations(proprietary restrictions), and who is, for all intents and purposes, *a stranger on the internet. *I've tried to cover some possible options and solutions, but if you want an actual, professional solution, you might be better off paying for professional technical help.
*
I am not responsible for what this advice has on your computer, your sanity, your dog, or anything else that it might effect. This advice is given in the hopes of being helpful, but also with the serious and grave recommendation that you don't follow any of it. I am not a licensed representative of Adobe, and therefore am talking in a grave and serious legalese-like fashion in a desperate and transparent attempt to cover my ass. Godspeed, and may #!/bin/sh have mercy on your soul.


*Boy. That escalated quickly.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 3, 2013)

Nickleby said:


> My Flash player stopped playing sound, but it still plays video. Another strange symptom is that it plays the first two seconds or so and then starts over. I've re-installed the Flash player, I've uninstalled it and then re-installed it, I've gotten a codec manager so that I can change the settings. In my research, I found out that SpyBot could "protect" the system by disabling the Flash player, so I removed SpyBot, but still no good. None of the other suggestions I've found worked either. Could it be a registry problem?




Do you have your sound on mute?


----------



## Staff Deployment (Mar 4, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> Do you have your sound on mute?



When he turns mute off, all he will hear is BADUM TSSH on repeat.


----------



## WechtleinUns (Mar 4, 2013)

You didn't read the post, did you? 

Section 4, buddy.


----------



## Circadian (Mar 4, 2013)

All of my computers are out to get me, but I'm not going to voice every single question about them that comes to mind.

Is there a way to get rid of those annoying "ads by browse to save" advertisements that pop up on every website and drive me mad?


----------



## Nickleby (Mar 4, 2013)

I hate when people do this to me, so my apologies. I forgot to mention that it's only the Flash player that has no sound. Other applications that play sound are working, so I know it's not the speakers. On the other hand, I have applications besides the browser that play Flash, and they also produce video but no sound. So I've narrowed it down to Adobe. I hoped you had a better answer than "wait for Adobe to get their act together," but that's what I'll have to do. Thanks!


----------

